# I Like My Boat Again!



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have been very frustrated in my first season of racing. Last night things changed for the better. I got a very experienced sailor to go race with me. I learned a lot about sail trim. I think I see the light!


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

So how did you do? We won our race last night


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

We got a decent start. There were about a dozen A fleet boats and five B fleet boats. The A fleet sailed a longer course. We finished 3rd in B fleet. Not bad considering how we usually finish (or dont


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tim, nice boat.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

rhr1956 said:


> Tim, nice boat.


Congrats on the race win and thanks for the compliment.

We did not race our boat. I crewed on a friend's Ericson 34.

I used to race our previous boats, an Ericson 35-3. We won quite a few with that boat including the championship.

One of our Wed. night races on our boat a few years ago:


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

The guy that went with me has a International 11 Meter. I crew for him when the wind is stiff. One night about a month ago we had skipper plus 6 crew. Blowing 25 gusting to 35. We were surfing under spinnaker and maintaining 18kts on the speedo. I saw it hit 20 kts for a second. That was a wild and wet ride but lots of fun.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 5, 2012)

I can relate! A very knowledgeable racer jumped on my boat because his was down. I have never learned so much so fast. We finished ahead of boats that were a lot newer and a whole lot more expensive. Really got me stoked.


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Crepitus, I can hardly wait for tomorrow nights race. We sail on Lake Ray Hubbard which is just east of Dallas. Pretty big lake and flat lands to the south. Wind tomorrow is supposed to be 13 and steady from 180 degrees...PERFECT!


----------

